# Rosasharn CastASpell kidded day 149



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Since I was taking pictures of the other girls due soon, I thought day 118 is close enough to day 120 to start her kidding thread too.

So here is Rosasharn UP Cast A Spell, at day 118- bred to NC PromisedLand RB Bolero
Twins?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

Pretty doe...and nice udder starting.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

She's deep enough for twins but . . . I am thinking a big single in there... could be wrong. *come to think of it . . .I usually am . . . . :doh: *
She's a pretty girl, can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

She is very pretty! Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

She's very pretty! I can't wait to see her babies


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

She is beautiful! I bet you'll get 2 pretty does!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

She looks like she's coming in great! Hope you do get twins! I considered buying her a year ago too. She looks a lot better there than the pics I'd see of her back then. Congrats on getting her!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

Ashley- she LOOKS a TON better than when we got her last feb.
She was teeny tiny, thin, and just a narrow little thing. She has really bloomed here and I cant wait to see how she turns out now.

Thank You!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 118*

Yes she looks really good in your care! Keep up the great work! Can't wait to see what she gives you.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 137*

Need to get some new pics of Cassy- almost time to bring her up to the barn 137 today!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 137*

Here she is day 137- the best I could do. I snuck up on her while she was eating- otherwise she was running away from me and the camera!

Twins maybe?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 143*

143 Today- won't be long now!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 143*

good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 143*

hehe time went fast for us 

twins are certainly possible hope so


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 144*

Well Cassy's belly has dropped a bit- but thats about all there is to report- ligs are low, but the same as they have been, behavior is normal. Actually- she is being much more agressive than normal. I had her stalled with my other girls that are getting closer and she was picking on poor fat willowbark so bad I had to put her in her own stall. 
So maybe that is a sign after all- but not expecting kids yet...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 145*

Sounds like she's really gearing up. Won't be long now.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 145*

146 today- not a whole lot to report- slow and steady progress but dont think we will be seeing babies today. 
They always wait till the last minute, dont they!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 147*

147
udder progress- starting to look posty- ligs still there though
maybe tomorrow?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 147*

Yep...she's posty! I'm guessing she'll be making a steady progression and kid this time tomorrow, if not a bit earlier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 147*

Yippee


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 147*

I hope your right liz! Actually I hope she decides to go first thing in the AM or wait until the evening. I have to go in to work from 12-3, and it will be just my luck she will go in that window!
Cant wait to see her kiddos- more Bolero babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 147*

Hope she waits til later so you can be with her.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 148- losing ligs*

well cassy had ligs right there this morning, and now at 5 oclock they are just shy of gone. Hopefully she goes tonight and doesnt wait until tomorrow late morning when I have to work....again!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 149- losing ligs*

well just as i suspected,she didn't go last night.......but i havent been down to check her yet, but Ive been watching her on the cam and her udder literally looks like it doubled over night.
maybe we will have valentines babies!

oh i have the perfect name for one if we do!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 149- losing ligs*

nice udder starting, :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 149- losing ligs*

Got your cam up, watching you girl! Hope to see some babies soon....how exciting!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's kidding thread- day 149- losing ligs*

well she is definately in labor- now we wait


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

Forgive me, but I have watched your girl all morning.....hubby has been laughing at me, I'm still in m P.J's!
I find this so interesting......with only having wethers, I have never experienced births. I got hooked watching RunAround's Friday......I am really wanting some does now.

Good luck with her and hoping for you and her an easy, healthy birth!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

The cam won't work for me. :? Wish it did though... :chin:

Good luck!!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

depending on your browser and add on's it may or may not
, i think firefox is the best, if you have internet explorer you need ActiveX to view the cam


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

i cant get my cam to load and im wondering if its because there are too many users on....... ?


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

It could be. Is it working now?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

no its not


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

I shut mine down try again


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

I'll shut mine down to and see if it helps!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

I had to shut it down for now- I just think there was too much activity on the server

anyway- I am here now, and she is having heavy contractions, so it wont be long now.

Bonnie can update you as it comes


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

Come on girl!!!! Hope she kids soon!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

Cassie Kidded

Broken buckskin :kidblue: 
Buckskin :kidred:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

Yeah!!!! Finally.....long day! How exciting! Great day for babies being born!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

yep - flashy broken buckskin buckling first- completely upside down and I had to go in and flip him around....ugh.......and solid buckskin girl 
pics coming a little later!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

Boys always cause all the trouble. lol I saw you going in and knew something wasn't right. Glad all went ok though.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

yay! cant wait to see their precious little faces.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

uploading pics now- look for them in the birth announcements!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

Congrats!!! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosasharn CastASpell's day 149- in labor and cam up*

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Glad you have 2 healthy kids too!


----------

